# Danish Infantry Skills Site



## Green Man (27 Jun 2003)

Check this site out. I think there may well be some useful tips you can glean from Keld‘s very informative site.  Tactical.dk


----------



## Soldiers-wear.dk (14 Jul 2007)

please note that many of the skills posted there are outdated and NOT in-use.
Please note also that there are a big difference on national guard, airforce, navy and army methods of doing the same thing.

Please write me, i´m on my 2. year in the army and done one tour to iraq, if you have any questions, kontakt@soldiers-wear.dk or my mesenger masterchiefdk@hotmail.com


----------



## Soldiers-wear.dk (14 Jul 2007)

1) ups didn´t see that
2) of course i would never explane og draw the tactics just a "correct or incorrect" answer.


----------



## tomahawk6 (14 Jul 2007)

With an email name of masterchief I would think you are a fan of Halo ?


----------



## Soldiers-wear.dk (14 Jul 2007)

halo the game? no masterchief was a nick i got about 5 years ago while i was in the national guard


----------



## Big Red (15 Jul 2007)

Soldiers-wear.dk said:
			
		

> please note that many of the skills posted there are outdated and NOT in-use.
> Please note also that there are a big difference on national guard, airforce, navy and army methods of doing the same thing.
> 
> Please write me, i´m on my 2. year in the army and done one tour to iraq, if you have any questions, kontakt@soldiers-wear.dk or my mesenger masterchiefdk@hotmail.com



I've worked with Keld (the owner of that website) in Iraq, and his skills/drills are great. I'm sure he's picked up some pointers in the multiple (7?) army tours, 3 years in Iraq, and plenty of IPSC.


----------

